

IOS6 design - what's going on? - janlukacs
http://www.christianjung.com/2012/ios6-is-a-design-disaster/

======
corporalagumbo
This is weak sauce. The first two screens look very similar to me, any
differences are down to the special status of the dialer screen. The third is
interesting and pretty.

Anyway, that's just trivia, the real point is that consistency is not the be-
all and end-all of design. There's a space for character and diversity in
design. Are any of those three screens difficult to understand? Are they ugly?
Nope, they're fine. I don't see any basis for complaint.

~~~
janlukacs
I find the dialer horrible, it's very ugly imho. Consistency in the UI is what
i loved about iOS vs Android. Don't even get me started on how fugly the maps
are.

------
janlukacs
The dialer on my old treo looked better. Am i the only one upset by this?
Don't even get me started on the new appstore...

------
lazugod
I don't see anything wrong. Could you describe your worries?

